# [ H / Thrall ] GeCore-Gaming



## Rockst4dy (14. Februar 2014)

Wir von GeCore-Gaming.de möchten Euch ein neues zu hause anbieten.

Erst einmal ein Paar einzelheiten zu GeCore-Gaming.de

Wir würden gerne unsere Communtiy erweitern, und dafür suchen wir Euch.
Unterteilt ist unser Clan in einen Fun- und in einen Liga-Sektor und somit ist für alle Bewerber etwas dabei

Wir sind ein Multigaming-Clan der in Zukunft in einen e.V umgewandelt wird.

Bei uns gibt es im Moment folgende Spiele

# Battlefield 3 (server vorhanden)
# Battlefield 4 (server vorhanden)
# League of Legends
# World of Tanks
# Fifa 14 (coming soon)
# Day Z Standalone (eigener Server vorhanden)
# World of Warcraft

Ihr seit der Meinung es fehlt noch ein Spiel ? dann bewerbt Euch doch und werdet aktiv bei uns in diesem Spiel.

Was bietet mir GeCore überhaupt ?

# Erfahrenes und motiviertes Management
# Erfahrene Member
# Liga Erfahrung ( 4playerLiga 1. Divison und 2.Divison)
# Teamspeak, War und Public Server
# Attraktive Homepage
# Lern und Aufstiegsmöglichkeiten
# Familiären, sozialen und fairen Umgang
# Kostenlose Mitgliedschaft
# Nutzung der Angebote unserer Sponsoren

Ihr seit ein aktives Liga Team oder wollt es gerne werden? wir von GeCore garantieren für den besten Support für Euch und Eurem Team.

Was für Ansprüche haben wir an Euch

&#9745; Ein Mindestalter von 18 Jahren. Oder passend zu eurem Spiel
&#9745; Teamspeak Client und ein funktionierendes Headset
&#9745; Spaß am Spiel
&#9745; Aktivität im Forum und auf der Homepage.

Soviel zu GeCore-Gaming und seinen Vorteilen.

Nach langjähriger Pause haben wir den World of Warcraft - Bereich auf Thrall-Horde reaktiviert. Die Gilde wurde neu gegründet und befindet sich derzeit noch im Aufbau, jedoch reicht die Erfahrung unserer Mitspieler zum Teil bis auf Classic-Zeiten zurück. Deshalb suchen wir noch aktive Mitstreiter in den Breichen Community, PvP und Raid. Gerne nehmen wir auch komplette Teams als Squads bei uns auf.
Raidzeiten = Montag und Mittwoch jeweils ab 19:00 - 22:30 Uhr.

Mit dem neuen Addon Warlords of Draenor, werden wir die Anzahl der Raidtage erhöhen.

Für weitere Fragen rund um GeCore oder die Gilde

Teamspeak : 46.20.46.248:10155
Homepage : www.GeCore-Gaming.de
oder gleich ingame

Rockst4dy#2615
Ara#2893


----------

